# Where can I get the Java Runtime Environment for FreeBSD 8.1 - RELEASE amd64?



## Lasse (Feb 5, 2011)

I need at least JRE 1.3.1. And how do I install it?

Thanks in advance/
Lasse


----------



## xibo (Feb 5, 2011)

The JDK contains the JRE, and almost all of it's dependencies are due to the JRE, too. So just install a JDK from the java subdir of ports.

Or enable gnu/linux compatibility and install java/linux-sun-jre16


----------



## ahavatar (Feb 5, 2011)

By the way, I found installing/updating open jdk easier than Sun JDK because license permissions etc.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 6, 2011)

Install the binary version of the JDK or JRE first, from the FreeBSD Foundation Java Downloads website.

Once that is installed, you can use the ports tree to install the java/openjdk16 port if you need a newer version of Java 1.6.


----------



## v8skittles (Feb 24, 2011)

Is openjdk16 the best up-to-date choice for java?


----------

